# Biomedical Ethic Question In Singapore



## mgrayson001 (Jun 24, 2011)

Medical ethics has properly gained a foothold in the public square. There is a national conversation about euthanasia, stem cell research, fertilization and embryo implantation techniques, end-of-life care, prenatal diagnosis of serious diseases, defining death to facilitate organ donation, cloning and financial conflicts of interest. Nearly every day, we read (or click) on a headline highlighting one of these or similar ethical controversies. These great issues hover over us.

*Question*
I am interested in the debate in biomedical ethics of cross-selling physicians to healthcare providers in Singapore. Is it ethical or unethical to patients?

Though you do not have to answer using these questions, but do keep them in mind when answering the question? No, you do not have to write a term paper, just your thoughts and or opinions on this matter. 

Who are the stakeholders? And what are their interests? 

Are there other or better ways to view the ethical question/problem?

What are the likely consequences of the different options?

What ethical values/concepts are at stake?

Ethics Assessment: What duties (obligations), values, or legal considerations are important?

How would you want to be treated in these circumstances? (i.e., - how would anyone, so situated, wish to be treated?)


----------

